# Blitzer für Canon (Kaufberatung)



## zuckerbrini (19. Januar 2009)

Hi!

Für meine Canon EOS40D will ich mir nun einen Blitz zulängen und wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mir da irgendwas empfehlen könnt?


----------



## Sprint (20. Januar 2009)

Ich habe damals mit dem Vorgängermodell des Sigma EF 530 Super sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Vor allem der abgesetzte Betrieb, die hohe Leitzahl und die Regelung der Blitzstärke waren mir wichtig. Wenn du diese Spielereien nicht brauchst, sollte dir der 530 DG ST auch reichen. Sehr erfreulich war auch der sehr sparsame Umgang mit den Batterien. 
Bei Technik direkt hab ich den Super schon für unter 260€ gesehen.


----------



## Taiwaz (20. Januar 2009)

Hi,

die Wahl des Blitzes hängst stark davon ab, was du damit machen willst. 

Brauchst du ETTL? 
Was willst du aufnehmen? Portraits, Architektur. Macros?
Willst du entfesselt blitzen? Ist dir die Erweiterung wichtig?

Was ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen kann, ist darauf zu achten, das das Modell der Wahl einen um zwei Achsen scheankbaren Blitzkopf hat.
Auch sehr wichtig ist, das du ihn in Stufen regeln kannst.

Ich habe mir damals den Canon Speedlight 430 EX gekauft, und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Für Circa 100 Euro kann man sich aus einem regelbaren Blitzgerät auch einen Blitzschirm/Softbox zusammenbasteln.

Sehr wichtig ist noch: 
Nicht einfach irgend einen Blitz auf deine EOS 40d stecken. Viele alte Blitzgeräte haben eine höhere Zündspannung als die neuere Modelle. So ein alter Schinken von eBay kann dir den Blitzschuh grillen.
Also immer darauf achten ob der Blitz für deine Kamera geeignet ist. In deinem Fall ist eine kompatibilität zu Canon DSLR-Kameras problemlos einsetzbar.

Eine Einführung zum Thema Blitz und eine Modelübersicht findest du hier:

http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/blitzreport/blitzreport_teil1.php

Einige Modele haben allerdings schon Nachfolger. Informationen zu diesen bekommst du auf den Herstellerseiten.

Grüße


----------

